# Westchester - May 10 - 12



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

All:

We need Derby and Q dogs. Please enter by tonight. Thank you.

Mary Beth


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

Good evening All:
Derby results:

1st 7- Casper Jeff Lyons
2nd 5 - Pic Bob Tosadori
3rd 10 - Blink Rod Mack
4th 3 - Sout Lois Monroe
RJ 2 - Flo Jenny Grasse 
Jams 1, 8

Gongratulations to all.

Open call backs to the land blind. 
1,2,3,4,5,7,8,10,11,14,15,16,17,18,19,21,23,27,32,36,37,38,39,40,43,46,50,51,55

Thank you to our judges and all of the wokers.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Congratulations to Bob, Kris and Pic on the derby second!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Anyone have results Open/AM? Thanks!


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

Good afternoon and Happy Mother's Day:

The results are in:


Open:

1st - 32 Lyza - Sandi McCourt
2nd - 7 Itzy - Rick Millheim
3rd - 16 Piper - Ed Fory
4th - 21 - Quikk - Rick Millheim
RJ - 11 - Slick - Lisa Kane
Jams: 8,10, 18. 36. 51, 55

Amatuer:

1st - 53 - Yankee - Elizabeth Wilson
2nd - 22 - Pedro - Delores Smith
3rd - 39 - Abe - Lynn Bud
4th - 30 - Hoot - Barton Clark
RJ - Ten - Barb Radtke
Jams: 12,16,26,31,32,34,38

Qualifying:
1st - 7 - Mickey - Bob Graham
2nd - 4 - Mr. Sandman - Claudia Norton
3rd - 10 - Vixen - Jenny Grasse
4th - 13 - Ticket - Heather Horton
RJ - 12 - Christian - Lois Monroe

Thank you to our judges, workers, and contestants for making a great weekend. Congratulations to all of the placements.

Mary Beth


----------



## mostlygold (Aug 5, 2006)

Congrats to Sandi and Lyza on their Opoen first, Elizabeth and Yankee on their Am first, Claudia and Sandy on their Qual second and Lois and Christian on their Qual. JAM.

Dawn


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations to Derby 2nd "Pic"  ....Sandi and "Lyza", ..Elizabeth and "Yankee" ..over to the dark side ....seems to be handling her boys into First.. consistently lately!! Well done, Elizabeth! ...

Judy


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Congratulations on Bob Walton's Jam in the Amat


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS to Elizabeth and Yankee!!!!!!!


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

mostlygold said:


> Congrats to Sandi and Lyza on their Opoen first, Elizabeth and Yankee on their Am first, Claudia and Sandy on their Qual second and Lois and Christian on their Qual. JAM.
> 
> Dawn


I second that. Also congrats to Bob Walton for your Amateur JAM and the Tosidori's for your derby second with Pic.


----------



## Stephen Damico (Mar 12, 2010)

I'd like to congratulate Rick Walklate, who earlier that week was in the hospital because he had a heart attack and still he somehow ran his third Open with Neeko and got a Jam. I couldn't be prouder for the two of you


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Congrats Steve and Rick....and of course Neeko! Awesome job on the open JAM!!!!!

Chris


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Congratulations to Sandi and Elizabeth. What a great weekend for you both!


----------



## tbyars (Mar 29, 2005)

Congrats to Bob and Maggie for their Jam!
Tim


----------



## Baby Duck (Jul 14, 2005)

Congrats to bob and Mickey !!!!

Another rough x flirt pup QAA !!!!


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

I want to say way to go Elizabeth and Yankee, Sandi and Lyza (qualified for the Amatuer National), Claudia and Mr. Sandman, Bob and Maggie (I was so happy to see at the ribbons) and Heather and Ticket. I also wanted to thank all of the contestants who came to help of Sandi in her time of need. Without you she would have not been able to run.

Mary Beth


----------



## cpmm665 (Jan 6, 2009)

Mary Beth,
I want to thank YOU for all you do. You are a priceless asset to this sport. You inspire me.
~Cindy


----------



## mostlygold (Aug 5, 2006)

I did not realize Bob and Maggie had Jam in Am. Way to go.

Dawn


----------



## Dick Jennings (Mar 19, 2007)

Huge Congratulations to Rick and Neeko, and team Simply Retrievers! Holy crap, heart attack, then run a trial for a JAM! Great job Rick,.......now if somebody said it happened while running Neeko, well.........Best wishes Bro.


----------

